# Pasta Primavera with a Cashew Cream Sauce



## vyapti (Feb 16, 2009)

I made this for Valentine's Day.  It's a ritual to make Primavera as soon as asparagus hits the stores and this year I made it dairy free.  No cream, no cheese and the sauce was heavenly.  I forgot to get fresh basil, but still, yum!

My dairy cream version had 35g fat and 17g saturated, while the cashew sauce has 21g fat and only 5g saturated.  So you can afford to indulge.





You could substitute the soy milk with regular milk and the miso with a little Parmesan if you like.  Also, for ground cashews, I put cashews in a baggie, pound them a little with a rolling pin, then grind them in a coffee grinder.


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 16, 2009)

wow, great looking recipe, thanks for the link!


----------



## Toots (Feb 16, 2009)

This looks wonderful - thanks for posting!


----------



## Saraaaaa (Feb 16, 2009)

Sounds delicious and great blog! thanks!


----------



## expatgirl (Feb 17, 2009)

looks  absolutely delicious, Vyapti...................I know that you probably wouldn't but I'd add some shrimp and or scallops as well......I've saved your site...........we can get frozen shrimp and scallops in KZ by going to the seafood shop that sells to all the area restaurants.......costs your first born child but it's good frozen seafood and if you have a special dinner for some friends this primavera would be great.........thanks again


----------



## vyapti (Feb 17, 2009)

expatgirl said:


> .......costs your first born


 I can get something for my first born?  You think they'd pay shipping costs too?


----------



## expatgirl (Feb 17, 2009)

hahaha.........I know of two couples that would probably stand in line


----------



## vyapti (Feb 17, 2009)

Great, He's 15.  He's great help around the house, in the sense that he leaves dirty dishes everywhere and fills the hamper immediately after you do laundry.  He's good with kids.  He knows exactly which buttons will whip them into a frenzy and which words are the most inappropriate for the situation.  And, for a limited time only, he knows absolutely everything.

And, in actuality, I'd probably cover freight . . . as long as I get a salad spinner out of the deal.


----------



## expatgirl (Feb 17, 2009)

oh, you have one THOSE things........you should try a 14-15 year old daughter........they are a bundle of thrills.......at least with my son I got smart again and asked for advice  when he had his daughter......  my daughter on the other hand is a debater who's  won 2nd in world championships and you can't win squat in any argument.......she's now 21 and still knows how the world spins.......too bad I can't give her away   jest kidding.....can't wait for her to pay major taxes...........  I would have to have a new oven for her............


----------

